# Il calcio del passato era davvero migliore o è solo nostalgia?



## juventino (19 Dicembre 2014)

Premessa:questo non vuole essere la solita argomentazione del "_eh era meglio prima_". 
Giorni fa è stata aperta una discussione in cui si confrontava il vecchio Ronaldo brasiliano a Cristiano Ronaldo. In quel topic veniva decisamente a galla un confronto tra il calcio del passato (quello degli anni 90-primi anni 2000) e quello di oggi. Infatti in molti ritenevano di preferire il vecchio Ronaldo a CR7 poiché il primo si è dovuto confrontare in un calcio molto più difficile. In particolare mi ha colpito quest'intervento del nostro [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] 



Admin ha scritto:


> Meglio il Ronaldo brasiliano, senza dubbio. Era un calcio diverso. Più rognoso, più difficile.
> 
> Cristiano è uno stra top, chi lo mette in dubbio? *Ma il calcio di oggi è davvero ai minimi termini. I grandi giocatori si contano sulle dita di una mano. Tante partite finiscono con risultati ultra tennistici*.
> 
> Tra i due, prendo sempre il Fenomeno. Lui sì che era davvero immarcabile.



Voi come la vedete? Il calcio si è evoluto, oppure abbiamo fatto dei grandi passi indietro? Oppure è solo suggestione generata dalla nostra nostalgia?


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Dicembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Premessa:questo non vuole essere la solita argomentazione del "_eh era meglio prima_".
> Giorni fa è stata aperta una discussione in cui si confrontava il vecchio Ronaldo brasiliano a Cristiano Ronaldo. In quel topic veniva decisamente a galla un confronto tra il calcio del passato (quello degli anni 90-primi anni 2000) e quello di oggi. Infatti in molti ritenevano di preferire il vecchio Ronaldo a CR7 poiché il primo si è dovuto confrontare in un calcio molto più difficile. In particolare mi ha colpito quest'intervento del nostro [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> ...



A me manca "l'attesa di una partita"..manca l'idea dell'evento..
Ormai si gioca ogni 2 giorni, campionati diluiti in tutta la settimana e tutti gli orari, trasmissioni che parlano (spesso straparlano) di calcio tutte le sere, coppa europee allargate e ormai pure li si gioca sempre (sfide un tempo storiche diventano costanti di ogni anno) e tutto è ultra-mediaticizzato compresi i giocatori e peggio ancora gli allenatori e i dirigenti..
A me manca quello del vecchio calcio..poi certo, come per altri sport (tennis in primis, ma nache il basket) è evidente che l'esasperazione fisca/atletica ha tolto dal palcoscenico certo giocatori "romantici" che non vedremo mai più..ma lo sport oggi è così..


----------



## Van The Man (19 Dicembre 2014)

Premettendo che paragonare ere diverse è impossibile, e per certi versi pure ingiusto, la cosa che si può dire è che il calcio, fino agli '80, era generalmente meno organico e tatticamente meno vario ed evoluto, ma sicuramente più tosto. Gli attaccanti, e tutti i giocatori creativi, dovevano fronteggiare marcature a uomo feroci, senza tutte le tutele regolamentari che esistono ora. Anzi, diciamo che i difensori avevano licenza di uccidere, senza fare tanti giri di parole. Essere marcati a uomo dai vari Di Somma, Vierchowod, Bruscolotti, Gentile era un esercizio di pura sopravvivenza. Il calcio di oggi fisicamente è esigentissimo, e pure tatticamente non c'è paragone, ma molto meno spigoloso.


----------



## juventino (19 Dicembre 2014)

Io credo che i problemi di oggi rispetto a ieri siano sostanzialmente due.

1-Crisi totale del ruolo del difensore. Oggi, escluso Thiago Silva, non esiste un solo difensore paragonabile a quelli del passato. Oltre a questo, riprendendo quanto detto da Van, vi è una crisi anche nell'interpretazione del ruolo. Ormai molte squadre fanno giocare in difesa gente che a difendere non è assolutamente capace (David Luiz e Bonucci sono gli esempi più lampanti), si preferisce il difensore dal piede buono a quello più abile nella marcatura.

2-I grandi giocatori sono pochi e giocano tutti in 3-4 squadre. Una volta si diceva che i big giocassero tutti in pochi campionati, ma ormai è evidente che dai campionati siamo passati alle squadre. E' imbarazzante il divario che c'è non dico tra un Real, Bayern e le nostre squadre, ma anche con squadre tipo Arsenal.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Dicembre 2014)

No perchè ogni epoca ha i suoi pro e contro.

Nei pro di quest'epoca metto l'intensità, tattica e fisicità.

Per la difesa, oggi preferiscono avere una bella difesa organizzata e danno poca importanza alla marcatura (ecco perchè non ci sono i Nesta, Cannavaro ecc.ecc.).
Per esempio il Barcellona di Guardiola (ma anche la Juve di Conte), avevano difensori scarsi nell'uno contro uno (tranne Puyol), ma prendevano pochi gol grazie ad una bella organizzazione (aiutati molto dai centrocampisti).

Rispetto a 10 anni fa è cambiata anche la competizione in Champions. Metà anni 2000 c'erano Milan, Juve, inter, Arsenal, Manchester United, Chelsea, Liverpool, Real Madrid, Barcellona e qualche volta Ajax, PSV e Porto a giocarsi il titolo.
Invece oggi l'Europa è roba per le solite 4 (Barca, Real, Bayern e Chelsea) perchè, grazie a questi stipendi folli, preferiscono far panchina che mettersi in mostra.
Cioè se prendete 4-5 riserve da Real, Bayern, Chelsea, PSG e City ci fai minimo altre 2 squadre competitive per la Coppa.

Per me non è meglio o peggio, è solo un altra epoca. Se c'è una cosa veramente negativa è il calo dei Campioni nelle grandi Nazionali (escluse Spagna e Germania).


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (19 Dicembre 2014)

Pura e semplice nostalgia


----------



## runner (19 Dicembre 2014)

Dipende di cosa stiamo parlando, ho letto qui tanti bei commenti che sono tutti rispettabilissimi e io che ho superato i trenta se volete posso dirvi cosa mi manca e in cosa ritengo il calcio di qualche annetto fa molto migliore....
Per prima cosa per vedere le partite dovevi andare allo stadio, seconda cosa finita la partita al massimo si guardavano i gol in TV delle altre gare e questo rendeva il calcio qualcosa di frizzante....
Gli unici momenti in cui la massa guardava una partita intera erano i Mondiali e infatti tutti ci rimanevano male e vedere che oltre ai gol c'erano pure i passaggi monotoni!!

Quello che mi manca a me personalmente era l'idea di un calcio semplice e senza fronzoli, un calcio in cui il gesto tecnico azzerava tutto e in cui i giocatori venivano visti più come dei ragazzi già uomini e non degli uomini molto infantili!!
L'atmosfera era diversissima, adesso il gossip, i presidenti sempre più protagonisti e i soldi hanno rovinato uno sport popolare, ma ingenuo!!Insomma delle dichiarazioni di un dirigente in estate non gliene importava nessuno e il calciomercato era quasi inesistente, io son cresciuto non solo con delle bandiere, ma con la convinzione ce troppe parole non servissero a nulla....quello che contava era la PARTITA!!


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Dicembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Io credo che i problemi di oggi rispetto a ieri siano sostanzialmente due.
> 
> 1-Crisi totale del ruolo del difensore. Oggi, escluso Thiago Silva, non esiste un solo difensore paragonabile a quelli del passato. Oltre a questo, riprendendo quanto detto da Van, vi è una crisi anche nell'interpretazione del ruolo. Ormai molte squadre fanno giocare in difesa gente che a difendere non è assolutamente capace (David Luiz e Bonucci sono gli esempi più lampanti), si preferisce il difensore dal piede buono a quello più abile nella marcatura.
> 
> 2-I grandi giocatori sono pochi e giocano tutti in 3-4 squadre. Una volta si diceva che i big giocassero tutti in pochi campionati, ma ormai è evidente che dai campionati siamo passati alle squadre. E' imbarazzante il divario che c'è non dico tra un Real, Bayern e le nostre squadre, ma anche con squadre tipo Arsenal.


Concordo pienamente.
Soprattutto il secondo problema.
Ormai le sfide tra le prime 4/5 d'Europa e tutte le altre sono nel 90% dei casi totalmente squilibrate.
Fino a qualche anno fa in Champions i risultati tipo 6-0 o 7-0 non erano così all'ordine del giorno come oggi.
Ai difensori in generale oggi si chiede più di saper impostare l'azione che marcare.
Rispetto a qualche anno fa a mio avviso è molto più facile segnare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Dicembre 2014)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Premettendo che paragonare ere diverse è impossibile, e per certi versi pure ingiusto, la cosa che si può dire è che il calcio, fino agli '80, era generalmente meno organico e tatticamente meno vario ed evoluto, ma sicuramente più tosto. Gli attaccanti, e tutti i giocatori creativi, dovevano fronteggiare marcature a uomo feroci, senza tutte le tutele regolamentari che esistono ora. Anzi, diciamo che i difensori avevano licenza di uccidere, senza fare tanti giri di parole. Essere marcati a uomo dai vari Di Somma, Vierchowod, Bruscolotti, Gentile era un esercizio di pura sopravvivenza. Il calcio di oggi fisicamente è esigentissimo, e pure tatticamente non c'è paragone, ma molto meno spigoloso.


Sono d'accordo. Dire che un'epoca sia migliore di un altra è semplicemente scorretto e non c'è argomentazione che tenga... ad esempio per dire che il calcio degli anni '80 sia migliore di quello di adesso si prende come esempio proprio la "licenza di uccidere" dei difensori di allora ma si ignorano poi gli aspetti atletici e tattici di questa epoca che hai giustamente sottolineato. 
Fare certi discorsi è impegnativo e quando li si vuole fare o raccogli tutta la buona volontà e ti impegni per mettere sul tavolo *tutti* gli aspetti di un'epoca storica oppure si fa chiacchiericcio da bar decontestualizzano soltanto *alcuni* aspetti ed universalizzandoli.


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo. Dire che un'epoca sia migliore di un altra è semplicemente scorretto e non c'è argomentazione che tenga... ad esempio per dire che il calcio degli anni '80 sia migliore di quello di adesso si prende come esempio proprio la "licenza di uccidere" dei difensori di allora ma si ignorano poi gli aspetti atletici e tattici di questa epoca che hai giustamente sottolineato.
> Fare certi discorsi è impegnativo e quando li si vuole fare o raccogli tutta la buona volontà e ti impegni per mettere sul tavolo *tutti* gli aspetti di un'epoca storica oppure si fa chiacchiericcio da bar decontestualizzano soltanto *alcuni* aspetti ed universalizzandoli.


E' vero che è impossibile dire quale epoca calcistica sia la migliore, ma è evidente a mio avviso che questo calcio sia molto più squilibrato rispetto al passato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Dicembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> E' vero che è impossibile dire quale epoca calcistica sia la migliore, ma è evidente a mio avviso che questo calcio sia molto più squilibrato rispetto al passato.


Sì, su questo sono d'accordo, però ciò non vuol dire che il calcio sia peggiorato.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2014)

Il calcio di oggi è semplicemente diverso da quello di una volta. Ciascuno di noi, soggettivamente, può definirlo migliore o peggiore del passato. Per quanto mi riguarda, l'eccessivo peso dell'aspetto economico ha snaturato molto lo spirito sportivo.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Dicembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Io credo che i problemi di oggi rispetto a ieri siano sostanzialmente due.
> 
> 1-Crisi totale del ruolo del difensore. Oggi, escluso Thiago Silva, non esiste un solo difensore paragonabile a quelli del passato. Oltre a questo, riprendendo quanto detto da Van, vi è una crisi anche nell'interpretazione del ruolo. Ormai molte squadre fanno giocare in difesa gente che a difendere non è assolutamente capace (David Luiz e Bonucci sono gli esempi più lampanti), si preferisce il difensore dal piede buono a quello più abile nella marcatura.
> 
> 2-I grandi giocatori sono pochi e giocano tutti in 3-4 squadre. Una volta si diceva che i big giocassero tutti in pochi campionati, ma ormai è evidente che dai campionati siamo passati alle squadre. E' imbarazzante il divario che c'è non dico tra un Real, Bayern e le nostre squadre, ma anche con squadre tipo Arsenal.





Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Concordo pienamente.
> Soprattutto il secondo problema.
> Ormai le sfide tra le prime 4/5 d'Europa e tutte le altre sono nel 90% dei casi totalmente squilibrate.
> Fino a qualche anno fa in Champions i risultati tipo 6-0 o 7-0 non erano così all'ordine del giorno come oggi.
> ...



Anche io sono d'accordo soprattutto sul secondo, per quanto riguarda il primo punto non la vedo un gran punto di penalità.

Però il divario che separa le squadre si sta allargando, questo è vero. Ci vorrebbe una regolamentazione, ma non è detto che eticamente il discorso regga.


----------



## numero 3 (19 Dicembre 2014)

Io sono forse uno dei più vecchi.....molta nostalgia certo ma è innegabile che giocare tutti alla domenica e poco, pochissimo calcio in tv creava un'attesa e una trepidazione che ora sembra fantascienza...


----------



## Jino (20 Dicembre 2014)

Io rimpiango dannatamente il calcio degli anni 90, c'era molto meno business, oggi è stato parecchio rovinato purtroppo ed andrà sempre peggio


----------



## Serginho (20 Dicembre 2014)

Per certi versi la nostalgia c'e' ma credo sia legata piu' alla mediaticita' del gioco calcio che oggigiorno e' diventata incrontrollata e assurda.
Per quanto riguarda il fatto di essere migliore o meno credo sia un fatto di gusti. Sicuramente c'e' stata un'evoluzione, ma questo fa parte della storia del calcio. Io credo che il calcio attuale sia piu' rognoso del precedente, in quanto l'atletismo (ormai diffuso in qualsiasi categoria) e la fisicita' la facciano da padrone. I ritmi di gioco odierni sono altissimi (sopratutto in Premier) e tutto cio' influenza in modo negativo la spettacolarita' e l'eleganza del giocare il pallone, si ha meno tempo di pensare e di conseguenza escono fuori cose fatte male


----------



## runner (20 Dicembre 2014)

ma ragazzi dai.....una volta si tifava la Maglia e in campo c'era tutta un'altra atmosfera dai....

adesso parlano tanto di spettacolo, anni fa invece c'era lo sport e basta!!


----------



## vota DC (20 Dicembre 2014)

Era meglio prima perché l'esibizionismo dei singoli giocatori avveniva sul campo e non fuori: uno che si mette in testa di scartare tutti e correre per tutto il campo per segnare come ha fatto Weah verrebbe internato oggi.


----------



## Djici (20 Dicembre 2014)

i soli 3 stranieri, 
Il fascino della coppa campioni con un unica squadra per ogni nazione, 
Trovarsi il goteborg i ranger, il marsiglia invece delle solite real barca chelsea...
I campioni sparsi in ogni squadra.

Era un altra cosa


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (20 Dicembre 2014)

Vedo che molti di voi rimpiangono le partite ascoltate alla domenica pomeriggio alla radio. Ma quanti di voi sarebbero disposti a rinunciare al calcio in tv?
Io sinceramente no e se lo spezzettamento mi permette di vedere più calcio quando ne ho voglia allora viva il calcio spezzatino


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io rimpiango dannatamente il calcio degli anni 90, c'era molto meno business, oggi è stato parecchio rovinato purtroppo ed andrà sempre peggio


Sono proprio quelli gli anni dov'è nato il business. Era meno ma perché neonato.


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2014)

Basta vedere anche le squadra sudamericane. Un tempo, davano grande filo da torcere alle europee. E spesso le battevano (noi ne sappiamo qualcosa).

Ora, la vincitrice della Libertadores fatica contro squadre australiane ed asiatiche...


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Dicembre 2014)

Secondo me c'è tanta nostalgia della vecchia Serie A.
Cerco di spiegarmi: Quello che vedo è che molta gente dice sempre "Ci sono meno campioni" "non ci sono più i giocatori di una volta etc" Forse è vero,ma solo in parte.La verità è che noi Italiani abbiamo vissuto epoche d'oro in cui siamo stati nel top del calcio mondiale per un sacco di anni.Quello che abbiamo vissuto noi anni fa ora lo stanno vivendo gli Spagnoli o i Tedeschi.

Il calcio Inglese è quasi sempre stato bello e affascinante e lo è tutt'ora...E' solo la Serie A che è andata indietro in maniera clamorosa.
Paragonare epoche è impossibile,sinceramente non so se sia più bello il calcio degli anni 80 o questo.Io so solo che vedere giocare il Borussia Dortmund dello scorso anno o il Real di Ancelotti mi gasa un sacco.
Ma se mi dici cosa preferisco tra il Milan di Sheva & Co e queste squadre è ovvio che preferisco il Milan,ma lo preferisco per vari motivi.

1: I gicatori una volta e faccio l'esempio di: Sheva,Maldini,Kakà,Gattuso,Del Piero,Rui Costa etc etc..Entravano in campo perché avevano voglia di giocare a calcio.Si vedeva proprio che non giocavano per forza,ma che gli piaceva.Si vedeva che ci tenevano alla maglia,che avevano in qualche modo degli ideali che secondo me i giocatori di oggi non hanno o perlomeno hanno di meno.
Oggi si vedono molti giocatori senza voglia,sembra che entrino in campo perché sono obbligati,sembra che il calcio non è più il loro sport preferito.Ci sono ancora quelli che hanno voglia...Vedi Ibra,CR7,Cavani etc...Ma non è più come una volta..Ora un Falcao ti passa dall'Atletico Madrid al Monaco per guadagnare più soldi e basta..

2: I calciatori una volta erano più uomini e meno fighette.

3: Non esistevano i Social Network e questo influisce non poco.Una volta non si sapeva quasi nulla della vita privata di un calciatore,come è giusto che sia..Ora si sa tutto,stanno sempre li a commentare ogni cosa su sti social di M. 
Era molto più bello l'alone di mistero che c'era una volta...Ora si sa tutto di tutti e si rovina un po' la magia del calcio.


Sul discorso calciatori più forti non so. Cristiano Ronaldo,Messi,Suarez,Neymar,Ibra,Lewandoski,Rooney,Van Persie,Tevez,Benzema,Cavani,Ribery,Robben
Che hanno da invidiare dal punto di vista tecnico ai vecchi campioni?Credo nulla o comunque poco.Stesso discorso vale per i vari centrocampisti alla: Modric,Kroos,Iniesta,Xavi,Schweinsteiger,Pogba,Yaya Tourè etc etc..
I campioni ci sono pure ora,eccome se ci sono..L'unico reparto in cui scarseggiano rispetto al passato è la difesa...
Ma tolti Maldini e Nesta che sono stati due colossi assurdi negli ultimi 25/30 anni,anche i difensori d'oggi se la possono giocare con i vari Thuram,Materazzi,Cordoba etc..Anzi gli ultimi due dell'inter non sono stati nulla di che.

Benattia,Manolas (Che per me è un grandissimo,difensore stra pulito che adoro) Hummels,Kompany,Ramos,Thiago Silva sono ottimi difensori,non dico ai livelli del passato,ma comunque buoni difensori e ripeto la difesa è l'unico reparto che per me viene surclassato dai "vecchi" centrocampo e attacco (senza calcolare il ruolo del portiere) se la giocano eccome.
E' solo la Serie A che è calata un botto...


----------



## gianluca1193 (20 Dicembre 2014)

Con il seguito che aveva ed ha il calcio, era inevitabile che venisse fuori l'aspetto economico.
Detto ciò, nessuno rinuncerebbe al calcio alla TV. Certo è che il calcio spezzatino,per quanto vantaggioso riguardo diritti TV ecc... è qualcosa di aberrante. Vedere calcio tutti i giorni toglie molta magia allo sport stesso. 
Non so voi, ma io sono tra quelli che la Domenica alle 15, non possono non sedersi sul divano, impostare diretta goal (schedina e formazione di fantacalcio alla mano),e godersi il pomeriggio guardando anche partite che non vedrei mai...
Poi però il Lunedì preferisco guardare altro e aspettare il sabato successivo per una nuova giornata di Serie A...


----------



## Djici (20 Dicembre 2014)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Vedo che molti di voi rimpiangono le partite ascoltate alla domenica pomeriggio alla radio. Ma quanti di voi sarebbero disposti a rinunciare al calcio in tv?
> Io sinceramente no e se lo spezzettamento mi permette di vedere più calcio quando ne ho voglia allora viva il calcio spezzatino



ma non ti dico che non sono contento di vedere tante partite... sono contento ma ha comunque perso fascino.
e come se il mondiale di calcio si giocasse ogni anno.

sai, tutti contenti... ma alla fine di vedere l'ennesimo Italia-Germania o Italia-Brasile non avrebbe la stessa magia di ora.
essere campioni del mondo per 4 anni e proprio un altra cosa.


----------



## Renegade (20 Dicembre 2014)

Dipende a cosa ti riferisci per il Calcio del passato. Se intendi la preistoria (pre anni 90), allora la risposta è no. Lì era tutto più difficile ma era un calcio tremendamente ignorante. Se invece ti riferisci al periodo 1991-2006, quella è l'epoca d'oro. Ed è senz'altro migliore, sì. Dubito ci si debba dilungare nello spiegare il perché.

Non capisco chi parla di Calcio semplice, bello, senza pensieri, senza Gossip, senza soldi ecc. Sono tutte cose marginali, qui si parla di fattori tecnici. E sono quelli da prendere in esame.

La cosa più lampante del calcio attuale è un'atletismo fenomenale, ad un livello distruttivo. Quasi ogni calciatore, ad oggi, competerebbe con Mennea nella corsa. Questo perché la preparazione atletica è più intensa. Dunque si va al doppio della velocità e si punta più sulle fasi offensive e difensive che sul gioco individuale. Questo è un aspetto positivo perché migliora l'atleta e lo rende quasi perfetto sotto quest'ottica.

Ma quest'evoluzione atletica ha avvelenato l'originalità, la varietà e la funzionalità di tanti moduli, monopolizzando oltretutto lo stile di gioco in campo. Oggi si gioca quasi solo sulle fasce e tutti utilizzano lo stesso modulo, talvolta non sapendolo neanche impostare con una propria tattica originale: 4-2-3-1. 

Senza contare ciò che hai già detto, Juventino. Gli Sceicchi + I finti presidenti poveri hanno reso folle il mercato, sbilanciando sia le valutazioni che la forza complessiva delle squadre europee. E rendendole anche anonime, se permettete. Perché PSG e City non hanno nulla di rilevante, né tecnicamente, né storicamente, né complessivamente. Sono solo accozzaglie di campioni individuali presi per una campagna pubblicitaria atta al dominio delle mode e degli sponsor.

Da qui spariscono i moduli originali come l'albero di natale, il 4-4-2 basilare, il 4-5-1, ecc. E se ne vanno anche i trequartisti come Rui Costa, Zidane, Riquelme, Figo, Deco, Ronaldinho, ecc. in quanto si gioca solo sull'esterno e quindi tutti i potenziali dieci vengono adattati ad ala. 

Sparisce quindi anche il difensore classico e bestiale, come i vari Nesta, Puyol, Maldini, Hierro, Cannavaro ecc., in quanto non si imposta più lo scontro come uno contro uno, ma ci si basa sulla difesa a zona e quindi sulla fase difensiva complessiva.

Tutto questo, unito, fa sporgere il calcio verso una visione molto futuristica, puramente atletica e forse paritaria sotto quest'aspetto, se si considera che grazie all'Atletismo anche un'Algeria può dire la sua. Ma è un'evoluzione ignorante che fondamentalmente non aggiunge niente, se non questo. Ne viene meno la spettacolarità in campo, il gusto tecnico, quel romanticismo di determinati calciatori e la varietà, l'originalità del tutto, di ogni allenatore e calciatore.

Ciò che ci resterà di quest'era non saranno altro che numeri, statistiche. Freddi numeri. Nient'altro.


----------



## O Animal (20 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Basta vedere anche le squadra sudamericane. Un tempo, davano grande filo da torcere alle europee. E spesso le battevano (noi ne sappiamo qualcosa).
> 
> Ora, la vincitrice della Libertadores fatica contro squadre australiane ed asiatiche...



Vabbe' boss... Adesso i vivai sudamericani vengono messi a farro e fuoco.. Ormai si cerca di comprare i ragazzini di 12/14 anni... I soldi per i campioni sono qui e li rimangono solo le ceneri... Il divario economico è incalcolabile...

La cosa bella del calcio sudamericano è che è proprio un modo di viverlo diverso.. Se portassimo le nostre europee a giocare la Libertadores a 3000 metri in Bolivia non credo che vedremmo partite tanto più belle... Lì il gioco si mescola alla geografia e all'odio/amore tra paesi.. 

Tornando alla questione dei valori assoluti basta leggere le due formazioni di stasera:
REAL MADRID: Casillas; Carvajal, Sergio Ramos, Pepe, Marcelo; Isco, Kroos, James Rodriguez; Bale, Benzema, Cristiano Ronaldo. 
SAN LORENZO: Torrico; Buffarini, Yepes, Kannemann, Mas; Mercier, Ortigoza, Kalinski; Barrientos, Veron; Cauteruccio.


----------



## numero 3 (21 Dicembre 2014)

Anni 80 cuscinetto sottobraccio a piedi verso s siro con mio papà. .ore prima seduto sui gradoni..Milan schifoso o finiva 0 a 0 o pareggi risicati
Anni 90 stadio nuovo primo anello blu vittorie campioni Gullit che cantava al palatrussardi...
Anni 2000 la terra di mezzo , tanti giocatori qualche mercenario buone vittorie
Ora abbiamo uno stadio vecchio una squadra senza identità e parabola molto discendente.....
Fino agli anni 70 contava veramente solo la maglia , non esistevano cori per i singoli giocatori ..poi sono diventate delle rock star con tifosi personali al seguito...


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Dicembre 2014)

dell'aspetto tecnico mi interessa relativamente..la cosa che si è persa è l'attaccamento alla squadra,l'emozione che questo sport sa darti,la magia di andare allo stadio
ora è tutto finto, il calcio non è più della gente!è tutto in mano alle televisioni..non c'è un giorno in cui non ci sia una partita di calcio..sarà bello per voi che state sul divano!provate a chiedere a quelli che nonostante tutto ancora vanno allo stadio se è piacevole andare a vedere cesena sassuolo il lunedi sera alle 9 dopo una giornata di lavoro(il che preclude la possibilità di fare la trasferta per esempio)
ridate il calcio alla gente!partite alle 3,1 big match la domenica sera..stop!


----------



## gianluca1193 (21 Dicembre 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> dell'aspetto tecnico mi interessa relativamente..la cosa che si è persa è l'attaccamento alla squadra,l'emozione che questo sport sa darti,la magia di andare allo stadio
> ora è tutto finto, il calcio non è più della gente!è tutto in mano alle televisioni..non c'è un giorno in cui non ci sia una partita di calcio..sarà bello per voi che state sul divano!provate a chiedere a quelli che nonostante tutto ancora vanno allo stadio se è piacevole andare a vedere cesena sassuolo il lunedi sera alle 9 dopo una giornata di lavoro(il che preclude la possibilità di fare la trasferta per esempio)
> ridate il calcio alla gente!partite alle 3,1 big match la domenica sera..stop!


Infatti è proprio questo, si punta a far stare più gente possibile sul divano(Vedi slogan di Inzaghi per MP)...


----------

